# Here is what I am getting today!



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

I think. Tired of researching and planning! So ~ any tips would be appreciated!

* Dojo Loach 3

* Neon Dwarf Rainbow 12

* Denison 6 ( or more? )

* Angel fish, baby, black 1

* Ghost Shrimp ( maybe...Angel may eat them? )


Now ~ could I put one baby male Betta with all of these and what I already have below? What else do you think I should look at?


Thanks, Guys!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A compromise would be required. Dojos and denisons prefer cooler water. I do not think black angels will be happy with that and they're more fragile than other strains. 22-24 degrees Celsius would be the ideal range for all these fish although the angels are happier with warmer temp.

How big is the betta? It'll work if the angel is still young. For 210g tank, right?


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Lupin said:


> A compromise would be required. Dojos and denisons prefer cooler water. I do not think black angels will be happy with that and they're more fragile than other strains. 22-24 degrees Celsius would be the ideal range for all these fish although the angels are happier with warmer temp.
> 
> How big is the betta? It'll work if the angel is still young. For 210g tank, right?


 
Now ~ Lupin! You are popping my bubbles here! lol! Everything I read states that Denisons require 71-77 degrees.

I have no idea how big the betta is ~ haven't seen one yet! Oh, and this is a 125 gallon.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Aye! It's the 125g.:lol:

Sooo my posted ideal temp range still works.:wink:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Aye! It's the 125g.:lol:
> 
> Sooo my posted ideal temp range still works.:wink:



Oh, right. I knew that. :lol:

In F what is "your posted temp"


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SweetPoison said:


> Oh, right. I knew that. :lol:
> 
> In F what is "your posted temp"


71-75.:lol:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

lol!

Well I am off to Jo Jo's! I am NOT coming home with a bunch of Discus. I am NOT.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> lol!
> 
> Well I am off to Jo Jo's! I am NOT coming home with a bunch of Discus. I am NOT.


Well???? Did the NOT NOT work??? :lol:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG. Kimmy! Jo Jo's has the best looking Discus I have ever seen since mine. I'm talkin pancake round, woman!


I have tons of pictures. I almost did it, Kym. Almost came home with 6 ~ But I didn't.

I got 5 Roseline Sharks and 2 black Mollies. $77! And ~ when I got home to set up my QT tank, I realized I NO heater! Another $42 at Pecto and I hate their heaters but it is very close. The owner of the lfs told me to go straight home as the Sharks get really stressed in the bag...I am so nervous. My tank is filling now!

I took sponges and media from the 125 and it should be instant cycled right? I hate getting fish. I get so stressed! 

Stupid fish. I hate fish.


I will be back with pictures of the discus and mine!!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Marie, I'm so proud of you, you resisted the pancakes, I'm not sure I could have!! Looking forward to seeing the pics. 

Make sure that QT is tightly covered, because Denisons are serious jumpers, especially when stressed. They will settle down soon enough, don't worry.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Make sure that QT is tightly covered, because Denisons are serious jumpers, especially when stressed. They will settle down soon enough, don't worry.



Oh. Shitums. I did not know that. Kym, the filter is running ~ should I soak the bags now. These fish have to get out of these bags...

Instantly cycled, right?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> Oh. Shitums. I did not know that. Kym, the filter is running ~ should I soak the bags now. These fish have to get out of these bags...
> 
> Instantly cycled, right?


Don't panic. Yes, float the bags now. How long have they been in the bags? What size is the QT tank? Instantly cycled? If it's a filter of a cycled tank, then yes. 
Is your plan to dump them from the bags into the QT? Or??
What size is the QT tank??


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Don't panic. Yes, float the bags now. How long have they been in the bags? What size is the QT tank? Instantly cycled? If it's a filter of a cycled tank, then yes.
> Is your plan to dump them from the bags into the QT? Or??
> What size is the QT tank??



Hell, about well over an hour. But he put them in extra huge bags. The tank is 20gal. Yes, I am going to soak them and then add tank water a little bit then eventually put them in.

Yes?


Kym, this lfs tanks are awesome! So clean the he keeps all tanks at 82. All of them. He says that that makes their color pop. They are Asian and have oodles of awards for their discus everywhere!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't be worried about the time in the bags, since they are in large bags and it's only been an hour. When I bring home new fish by the time I get home and release them it's almost always a two hour time frame, as my favorite LFS is quite the jaunt from my house. They will be fine in the bags. 

I never like adding any LFS water to my tanks but since no one else is in the QT this time it will not matter.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> I never like adding any LFS water to my tanks but since no one else is in the QT this time it will not matter.



I never do either. But I did think about it since it was the QT tank. Well ~ the sharks are doing great!! The two black Mollies are hanging on the bottom

Think they are scared? I test and there is no ammonia and the pH is fine. I hope they are going to be okay.

I am so glad you were here. I would not be trippin or so stressed over Discus. But these community fish I know so little about them!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Ooohhh.. new fish. How fun! Post some pics once they settle in.

I love JoJo's. I'm glad they are expanding their store. Hopefully it means their business is doing well.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my visit. They are not all that as I took them with my cell. I totally fell in LOVE with this one Goldfish! To.die.for. I never saw such awesome Goldfish in my life!! Fat and chubby ~ oh my!

I wanted him so bad! The huge Puffer fish was $198! I never saw one so big! The Discus were awesome ~ quality stock ~ 


This guy was $200 ~ i forget what he is ~










I wanted him!! So CUTE!




















O man. The Discus pictures are horrible! They make me queasy ~ too blurry


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> Ooohhh.. new fish. How fun! Post some pics once they settle in.
> 
> I love JoJo's. I'm glad they are expanding their store. Hopefully it means their business is doing well.



They are expanding? There were some gang members sitting around outside.:shock: Typical for that area and they are always very nice ~ if you can believe that!

J ~ are his Discus to die for? OMG. I wanted them all, woman!!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, he's got gorgeous discus! Yeah, they took over the space next door to them. Their store used to be smaller.

That first pic is a Flowerhorn. He's got lots of those too.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SweetPoison said:


> I totally fell in LOVE with this one Goldfish! To.die.for. I never saw such awesome Goldfish in my life!! Fat and chubby ~ oh my!


Did you get some? :lol:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

I just lost one Dension I was taking pictures and there were only four. I was thinking...wait, I got five. Found my receipt and there were five!!

I covered all holes with suran wrap like Kym said ~ so where WAS he? Took the the media out of the filter and there he was. In half:-( Why did he get cut in half?


He must have gotten sucked up the intake as I don't have the pointy part ~ I never worried about it because I had big fish.

I feel awful. I cried. 

So I had to cut up my fish net and cover the intake with a rubber band.

Stupid fish. I hate fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

SweetPoison said:


> I just lost one Dension I was taking pictures and there were only four. I was thinking...wait, I got five. Found my receipt and there were five!!
> 
> I covered all holes with suran wrap like Kym said ~ so where WAS he? Took the the media out of the filter and there he was. In half:-( Why did he get cut in half?
> 
> ...


Oh, No!! That sucks (oops, sorry. No pun intended). Sorry to hear that. He must have got caught up in the impeller? You've got little fish now. Cover up that intake!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> Oh, No!! That sucks (oops, sorry. No pun intended). Sorry to hear that. He must have got caught up in the impeller? You've got little fish now. Cover up that intake!



I did. Do you think a rubber band in there is okay? And aren't Mollies suppose to like, _swim_?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Do your mollies walk? :lol:

Yeah, the rubber band is fine though it disintegrates after some time.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Do your mollies walk? :lol:




Well ~ actually, Smart One ~ they are like crawling up the walls!:roll::lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Bummer about the Denison you lost. Cut in half. Ouch. 
Too bad the discus pics didn't turn out. Oh well, next trip to the store you'll have to go prepared to take some pics. Gang members hanging out front?? Yikes. That's always scary to me. 
Where are the pics of the fish YOU bought???


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Here they are! The one that was sucked up must have been sucked up pretty quick ~ in between shots because there are 5 in this picture.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

I think my Mollies are going to die. I just added salt and turned off the light ~ I hope they are just scared of the Denison.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> I think my Mollies are going to die. I just added salt and turned off the light ~ I hope they are just scared of the Denison.


I can't advise on Mollies as I know nothing about them. Your Denisons are beautiful.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, Kym! And thanks for the move too.;-)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SweetPoison said:


> I think my Mollies are going to die. I just added salt and turned off the light ~ I hope they are just scared of the Denison.


That's weird. I can't recall if you posted your pH and hardness levels where the mollies are. What were they, Marie? If you have to add salt, I think it's best if you keep the mollies separated. Try the rift lake salt intended for Rift Lake cichlids or marine salt. They can thrive in hard alkaline water, brackish and marine conditions but cannot thrive in soft acidic water at all. Maybe they're losing their electrolytes at this point.:-?


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Wonderful. My pH is 7.6 and the hardness I don't know. My lfs ~ the only one I trust with any information, keeps them at 82 and no salt. Their tanks and fish are awesome! This store is run by the Asian community and in my experience, know about as much as you, My Dear.:-D

Their Discus are almost as good as Kenny on SD.

Their Mollies were awesome ~ so black and active. Could my two just be scared of the Denison?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

How did you come to that theory that they're scared of the denisons? :?


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Lupin ~ I have no where to put them except a 3 gallon, or it may be 2.5.


Should I?


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Lupin said:


> How did you come to that theory that they're scared of the denisons? :?



I don't know. They just look scared of their tank mates. I should take a video for you! Yes?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, get the vid. Soooo you haven't seen the dens chasing them at all? Maybe they need lots of fake plants to hide. See if that makes a difference in their health. Your pH is fine.

Do you see your pH swinging at times? That might indicate the hardness. In very hard water, pH is almost impossible to lower.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally! Here is the video, Lupin! My pH never swings ~ and I don't see the Denison chase the Mollies and I just put a plant in there! No one cares, tho:roll:

OMG.

I have been trying to attach the darn video here for 30 min! It keeps telling me " it can't be processed as there is a security code missing"

:shock: Never heard that before!

I will be back, Lupin! Don't forget me!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hahaha! Not gonna forget you.:mrgreen:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Lupin! You are the Goldfish freak right? Did I tell you I almost joined you? At the lfs I was at yesterday or Sunday ~ there were the most beautiful tanks of goldfish EVER!

This one tank ~ omg. They were so FAT and and round and their faces were to die for!! I wanted them. Esp this one!

Do you need a filter for them? I know they are cold water, so no heater. But I would use a filter, do you?

I so wanted that one!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SweetPoison said:


> Lupin! You are the Goldfish freak right? Did I tell you I almost joined you? At the lfs I was at yesterday or Sunday ~ there were the most beautiful tanks of goldfish EVER!
> 
> This one tank ~ omg. They were so FAT and and round and their faces were to die for!! I wanted them. Esp this one!
> 
> ...



WTH?! JOIN ME NOW!!! YOU ARE DESTINED TO BE ONE OF US! OOOHHHMMM!!!

:greenyay:

The fancies are less tolerant to colder temp. Their ideal temp ranges from 68-78 degrees Fahrenheit but tend to be easily lethargic to cooler temp than singletails. I'd keep their temp at 72-78 degrees IMO.

Yes, they need filters. They poop a lot after all. 10x turnover rate of filtration minimum.

Oh, and some folks may argue that goldfish need to have their company but I don't see why you cannot keep one if you have time to interact with the fish. A lot of goldfish are happy being by themselves interacting with their owners. Others in rare cases would beat up their companions simply because they prefer to be kept alone. It's strange but that's how much personality they have. I've kept some goldfish singly and they do just fine.

The first fancy requires 20g and 10g per additional fancy fish. The singletails are better off in a larger tank, preferably 75g for 3 of them.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

I really want that fish! So ~ I would need a 10 gal minimum, for one of the big fat cute adorable ones? And a heater and filter. No No NO!

I put a picture of him here, but it was blurry!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SweetPoison said:


> I really want that fish! So ~ I would need a 10 gal minimum, for one of the big fat cute adorable ones? And a heater and filter. No No NO!
> 
> I put a picture of him here, but it was blurry!


Aww...C'mon. How about a fiberglass tub? :sad:


----------



## Alexwb22 (Feb 18, 2011)

Your 125 gallon still has lots of room in it. No offense, but why use a big tank like that for tetras?? They only need about half that size. Anyway, a nice severum, or some uarus would look beatuful in their.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

So...you think I bought a 125 for tetras? lol. No. I had Frontosa in there ~ and decided to go to a community tank. 

I'm getting there.;-)


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

So ~ I think my Mollies are doing fine now! They are actually do what they do best. 

Swim.:lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SweetPoison said:


> So ~ I think my Mollies are doing fine now! They are actually do what they do best.
> 
> Swim.:lol:


At least, they weren't walking.:roll:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mg: You're scaring me! :sob:


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Alrighty then. Guess I should go to work.


----------

